# 622 help.



## LENNY 2112 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm new to Dish and the 622 is being installed this week, can't wait! Just had a question that I couldn't really find the answer to in my search.

I have my HD downstairs and 2 SD tv's (1 upstairs and 1 downstairs). Can the TV2 tuner be split so I can watch from one or the other SD tv's? Basically just take the remote between rooms. I'll never have them on at the same time and was wondering if this was something a Dish installer would do or something I'd have to do myself. 

Thanks,
Lenny


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Sure you can split it. It's just a coax cable out of the back of the 622. In fact out of that one cable, if your in Dual Mode, you could be watching TV1 output on one SD TV and TV2 output on the other SD TV at the same time.

Will the dish installer do this for you? I don't know. I doubt this is part of the basic install you get but it really probably depends on how difficult it is to run the cables to the 2 TVs and whether or not he has a splitter with him.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And of course :welcome_s Lenny.. Hope you find our little piece of the net enjoyable.


----------



## LENNY 2112 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome and the info! 

I'm just worried if I should order a SD receiver just in case the installer can't do the split, but I would lose DVR in a room. I don't think it is worth the extra $5 a month if a simple splitter can do the job. PS. my house is newer and I pre-wired coax cable to every room...hmm wonder if I can do a 3 way splitter and put a tv in the guest room??  

thanks!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

If your house is prewired you can probably just use that wiring to distribute the TV1 and TV2 output from your 622 to all the rooms in your house. If your going to have new cables running from the Dish to the 622 you can probably just take the output from the 622 and plug it into the cable distribution going to the rest of the house.


----------



## LENNY 2112 (Oct 24, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> If your house is prewired you can probably just use that wiring to distribute the TV1 and TV2 output from your 622 to all the rooms in your house. If your going to have new cables running from the Dish to the 622 you can probably just take the output from the 622 and plug it into the cable distribution going to the rest of the house.


Wow, that is awesome, that would be huge!


----------



## stolirocks (Oct 20, 2006)

I am in same boat, my installation is fri and I only ordered the 622. But all of sudden, I am now wondering how good is the signal going to be going to the second TV. Would a second reciever's sd picture quality via S connection be worth the $5 a month..?


----------



## larrysano (Oct 13, 2006)

stolirocks said:


> I am in same boat, my installation is fri and I only ordered the 622. But all of sudden, I am now wondering how good is the signal going to be going to the second TV. Would a second reciever's sd picture quality via S connection be worth the $5 a month..?


IMO, no. My 301 used to be connected to my 27" crt via s-video, and now that I'm using that TV as the second TV off my 622, I can't notice any difference in video quality. I'm splitting my sat signal 3 ways after it comes out of my 622, and the signal is just fine in all 3 locations. I'm not using anything special, just a basic $3 video splitter. I ran all the coax myself when my house was built, and I didn't really get good results signal-wise until I finally invested in a decent compression tool to attach the F-connectors. I just couldn't get those crimp or twist-on things to work right.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is a very simple diag of "a way" to do just what you're looking for.

http://www.solidsignal.tv/dishnetwork/DISH_Pro-DISH_Pro_Plus_Diagrams/DistributionExample7.pdf


----------



## stolirocks (Oct 20, 2006)

larrysano said:


> IMO, no. My 301 used to be connected to my 27" crt via s-video, and now that I'm using that TV as the second TV off my 622, I can't notice any difference in video quality. I'm splitting my sat signal 3 ways after it comes out of my 622, and the signal is just fine in all 3 locations. I'm not using anything special, just a basic $3 video splitter. I ran all the coax myself when my house was built, and I didn't really get good results signal-wise until I finally invested in a decent compression tool to attach the F-connectors. I just couldn't get those crimp or twist-on things to work right.


excellent... guess I will try, thank you for input


----------



## stolirocks (Oct 20, 2006)

My installation was just completed but, Unfortunately I am not satisfied with my 2nd tv's performance.
Wiring was completed with diplexers and single wire going to the 622. 
The run was around 20 ft.
Picture was borderline as far as grainyness on certain stations.
I installed a splitter and tried taking it to 3rd tv but I guess my old wiring must be subpar as it did not make it to that set going about 30 ft. 

When 622 is in single mode I either get a bad aspect ratio on the 2nd tv or a picture that doesnt fill the screen. I do not want to keep changing the HD setup to make the 2nd tv look right.

Consequentially I have decided to install a 2nd reciever and only use the 622 for viewing recordings on the 2nd tv


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

stolirocks said:


> My installation was just completed but, Unfortunately ...
> 
> When 622 is in single mode I either get a bad aspect ratio on the 2nd tv or a picture that doesnt fill the screen. I do not want to keep changing the HD setup to make the 2nd tv look right.
> 
> ...


If you want the wnd to look correct you need to go to Dual mode.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

You don't need to go to dual mode or change the HD mode to fix the aspect on the second TV. All you need to do is press the format button on the remote (bottom button on the left hand side).


----------



## stolirocks (Oct 20, 2006)

Bill R said:


> You don't need to go to dual mode or change the HD mode to fix the aspect on the second TV. All you need to do is press the format button on the remote (bottom button on the left hand side).


Yes, thanks. The normal mode gives me a perfect aspect ratio. 

I guess because the format button only operates on HD stations caused me all the confusion. I could give up on picture quality on tv2 if I could get tv3 going, looks like my r59 might be the problem as it transmits D* signal meekly but not this one


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

On TV2 SD channels are always 4:3 full screen. HD channels can either be letterboxed or zoomed in on the 16:9 image, but are also transmitted to TV2 a 4:3 full screen. There is no anamorphic stretch mode for TV2.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

stolirocks said:


> Yes, thanks. The normal mode gives me a perfect aspect ratio.
> 
> I guess because the format button only operates on HD stations caused me all the confusion. I could give up on picture quality on tv2 if I could get tv3 going, looks like my r59 might be the problem as it transmits D* signal meekly but not this one


RG-59 is a major problem.


----------



## LENNY 2112 (Oct 24, 2006)

My install was complete yesterday!!! It was done by the installer exactly like the diagram SMosher posted. The 622 is really cool! HD on my new Sammy HLS56" looks amazing and MUCH better than DirectHD looked on it. The Over the air tuner on the 622 is much stronger and picks up everthing and more than I was able to on my D* receiver...I was very surprised by this! The only issue I have is TV2 is split to 3 tvs and looks great on 2 of them, but the 3rd one SD looks jittery. I really think it is the ANT cable input of my tv and not the 622 itself because I would see any jittering on the other tv's if it was the 622 output. Since the TV2 that doesn't look good is only 10-12' from the 622 (in the office), I may try to use the RCA output on TV of the 622 to get a better picture. My question is if I use the RCA output does it still output to coax to the other 2 tv's?


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes - all outputs are always active.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

LENNY 2112 said:


> My install was complete yesterday!!! It was done by the installer exactly like the diagram SMosher posted. The 622 is really cool! HD on my new Sammy HLS56" looks amazing and MUCH better than DirectHD looked on it. The Over the air tuner on the 622 is much stronger and picks up everthing and more than I was able to on my D* receiver...I was very surprised by this! The only issue I have is TV2 is split to 3 tvs and looks great on 2 of them, but the 3rd one SD looks jittery. I really think it is the ANT cable input of my tv and not the 622 itself because I would see any jittering on the other tv's if it was the 622 output. Since the TV2 that doesn't look good is only 10-12' from the 622 (in the office), I may try to use the RCA output on TV of the 622 to get a better picture. My question is if I use the RCA output does it still output to coax to the other 2 tv's?


I'm glad I could help with the diagram. I'm usually the one asking questions.


----------



## stolirocks (Oct 20, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> RG-59 is a major problem.


Dug out a old ratshack VHF-UHF amplifier and put it right after a splitter located near the 622 & it went from barely visible to a pretty good picture...

but should be trying to cut down on my electricity


----------



## LENNY 2112 (Oct 24, 2006)

Funny, seems the more I watch tv2 the better the picture is becoming...less jitters and fuzzies??? I wonder if the 622 has a break in time...lol. Thank you everyone for your inputs my tv experience has never been better.


----------

